# [xfce] Mises à jour et problèmes de périphériques (résolu)

## Picani

Bonsoir,

Avant-hier, j'ai eu de disponibles à mettre à jour les bibliothèques de xfce, thunar et ses plugins. Pour faire ces m-a-j, j'ai dû rajouter le support pour udev à thunar et pour gdu à gvfs (et une vingtaine de paquets supplémentaires, dont policykit ...). Depuis, lorsque je branche une clef USB, elle n'est plus montée automatiquement, apparaît dans la liste des emplacements de Thunar, et lorsque je clique dessus pour la monter, j'obtiens : "Échec au montage de "ma_clef_usb". Not Authorized.".

Voici les USES et version de Thunar :

```
Installed versions:  1.1.4(18:11:41 07/11/2010)(dbus exif libnotify pcre startup-notification udev xfce_plugins_trash -debug -test)

```

de libxfce4ui :

```
Installed versions:  4.7.4(17:09:39 07/11/2010)(startup-notification -debug -glade)

```

de libxfce4util :

```
Installed versions:  4.7.3(17:06:19 07/11/2010)(-debug)

```

de libxfcegui4 :

```
Installed versions:  4.7.0(17:09:16 07/11/2010)(startup-notification -debug -glade)

```

de gvfs :

```
Installed versions:  1.6.4-r2(19:19:13 08/11/2010)(bluetooth fuse gdu hal http samba udev -archive -avahi -bash-completion -cdda -doc -gnome -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -iphone)
```

Et mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 08 Nov 2010 17:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/package"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt4 readline samba schroedinger sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by Picani on Sun Nov 21, 2010 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Dans quels groupes es-tu ? plugdev ? disk ?

----------

## Picani

Les deux. Tout marchait très bien avant ...

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu relancé les services udev, consolekit et consorts après l'installation ?

As-tu tous les USE nécessaires activés.

XFCE est en cours de mutation vers la 4.8, on est en pleine phase transitoire (il était temps !)

Voir le topic en anglais

----------

## davidou2a

ajoutes toi au groupe polkituser !!!

Ca marche ensuite

----------

## Picani

Je suis redescendu à xfce-4.6.2, je passerai à 4.7 ces vacances. Et merci pour les réponses !

----------

